# Swaro ATX 95mm $3400



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Recently purchased so hasnt been registered so it will make a good deal for someone. Selling as well honesty its too much glass for me. Its awesome but I can get by with my 12s as Im not hunting wide country. Originally 4500 so yes taking it in the pants. Not looking to go lower than 3400 as I can still use for long distance shooting. Willing to meet up with anyone who wants to look thru it. Will also toss in the marsupial soft case and vortex tripod.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Dang, that’s a nice piece of glass


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Yes its super nice. I could extend glassing time bigtime in lowlight. It was just a buy that I overdid my hunting capabilities lol. I dont need to sell but in reality I should just get something realistic to me put rest in bank and chalk loss upto a big impulse buy. But figured might be a guide on here who it would suit big time.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I can't imagine having a spotting scope worth more than my truck. Looks like someone will be getting a good deal.


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

ridgetop said:


> I can't imagine having a spotting scope worth more than my truck. Looks like someone will be getting a good deal.


Yes I will say ive always been good at making financial decisions except hunting equipment. It is worth what it is but for example my buddy told me I was a dumb*** unless im a guy going on atleast 5 hunts in and out of state a year or a guide and spending the 4500 bucks on it. I shouldve listened as yes sweet as hell but dont hunt that much. Plus I have a disney trip planned for my daughter and feel like the money could be spent better. So that would be my advice too if you hunt a ton or a guide then definetely gonna love it. If not stay simple.


----------



## elkunited (Aug 16, 2019)

Try trading it on KSL. Maybe someone has a truck or car or something of value that you would prefer.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Aznative said:


> Yes I will say ive always been good at making financial decisions except hunting equipment. It is worth what it is but for example my buddy told me I was a dumb*** unless im a guy going on atleast 5 hunts in and out of state a year or a guide and spending the 4500 bucks on it. I shouldve listened as yes sweet as hell but dont hunt that much. Plus I have a disney trip planned for my daughter and feel like the money could be spent better. So that would be my advice too if you hunt a ton or a guide then definetely gonna love it. If not stay simple.


If I had the money I'd buy it but then again, I'd also have a more expensive truck.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

elkunited said:


> Try trading it on KSL. Maybe someone has a truck or car or something of value that you would prefer.


or a Disney trip!


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

You’ll find a buyer brother, it’s a sweet deal!


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Sold this am. Almost cried but taught me a lesson.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Did you get asking price?


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

That's a tough one to part with. I've got the Swaro ATS 65HD with the 25-50W eye piece. 

I carry this everywhere I go but it's not nearly as big as what you had. 

I use mine a few times every month of the year glassing animals and taking photos and video through my Pixel3 / PhoneCam set up. Also use a Canon point and shoot camera with an adapter. Takes amazing video and pics.

How'd you like the Outdoorsman Tripod head?


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Yes got asking which was 1000 off new so learned my lesson. And I learned to chew my own cabbage per say. When I was originally looking most were saying way to expensive and heavy as heck to pack. Others said they lived theirs a ton and wouldnt part. I will say this. If I was 10 years younger around 35 and a better knee id have kept that in a heartbeat. But guys I went overboard with abnew kifaru pack the tripod etc. Got out on my hunt and felt super selfish towards the family. Now yes amazing glass hands down. When people say oh vortex or this or that is almost as good I will say ya right. That thing will blow any other spotter away at low light or even perfect conditions. Now saying that I will most likely go to a vortex as that shoukd be my budget this shouldnt have been. Will the vortex do fine? Absolutely but is it close to swaro absolutely not. For me my biggest miss will be using it for longrange shooting. I only used it for 500 yard sight ins but guarantee it will push further than that. But thanks guys. Do yourself a favor and do not repeat do not look thru one if you dont have the funds or knowledge that it will be a tank to carry and a smaller one will still do what most of us need.


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

And for the outdoorsman tripod and that new expensive fluid head oh ya. Those I will say are worth every penney as why I kept them lol. Not heavy to me but if you recall how windy last saturday and sunday were. Well that tripod didnt rattle a bit with that glass on there. Super sturdy. I also have a slik and dont get me wrong its nice for super weight savings but if you want steady that outdoorsman is the bomb


----------

